# Privatelayer/Rackend drama, accusations of fraud



## Gary (Dec 21, 2015)

I got an email from Rackend (to an email address I gave only to Privatelayer!).


Here's its content:



> Grupo Panaglobal clarification regarding false statements of Privatelayer
> 
> Grupo Panaglobal 15 S.A, owned by www.grupoyemail.com, the only investor of Private Layer INC a company founded in Panama would like to clarify the current malicious situation happening within Private Layer.
> 
> ...



I don't have any services with either company, and afaik I never have. Obviously I've given Privatelayer my email address in the past, but the fact that Rackend managed to get my email address is odd.


I know literally nothing about either company, but I thought it was worth posting here if not for the popcorn of it all, but to give anyone who has services with them but didn't get the email the heads-up.


----------



## drmike (Dec 21, 2015)

This smells so much like the Burst.net vs. VolumeDrive drama from years back.


Vendor gets stuck by customer.  Customer starts doing negative things to customers blaming it on the DC.  DC steps in, inserts itself into the conversation... But does so with scorching data.


James McCreary is a dirt bag.  Prior multiple no good actions.  Question is why the feds haven't detained him and beaten ill gotten gains out of him or tossed him in prison (relating to prior bankruptcy filing and moving millions offshore at the same time).  Let us not forget, he was involved in Windows malware extortion.


----------

